# Pyramids closed



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CAIRO — Egypt’s antiquities authority has closed the largest of the Great Pyramid of Giza following rumors that groups would try to hold spiritual ceremonies on the site at 11:11, Nov. 11, 2011.

The authority’s head Mustafa Amin said in a statement Friday that the pyramid of Khufu, also known as Cheops, would be closed from Thursday evening until Saturday morning for “necessary maintenance.”


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Maintenance! Oh my, the guys who can maintain Cheops died 4,000 years ago, and their trade secrets died with them...


----------

